# resonator delete?



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

any one have any idea of what a stock car would sound like with just a resonator delete, my bro did it in his R32 and it sounds great and wanted to see what you guys thought about it on the 225 tt, i dont want it crazy loud but some nice tones would be cool. Do you guys have any input?


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: resonator delete? (Vdub 2.0)*

We've been thinking about it too. Would love an audio/video clip on youtube of what it sounds like. If not too bad, sure would be an inexpensive way to "sporten"-up the exhaust sound.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: resonator delete? (steedracer)*

Would be interested in hearing it but keep in mind the way these cars are designed there will be a noticeable increase in drone in the cabin. Our cars are a little better than 350z's as they have the rear seats which act as a noise barrier but it still an increased drone in the cabin. 
Upgrade the down-pipe while keeping the stock resonated cat-back is a good way to give you more performance and sound without as much of an annoying drone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: resonator delete? (Malant)*

o having a annoying drone is a turn off but has anyone actually done this before?


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you looking to cut out the resonator or the exhaust? I cut my exhaust out and I LOVE the way the car sounds with just the resonator in it. It sounds throaty (sp) and yes, it does have a drone to it, but NOTHING that is crazy loud.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (4mymalamute)*

o yeah you cut out the muffler and left the resonator? i was talking about just cutting out the resonator and placing in a straight pipe in its place


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*

actually, mine fell off before. 
The welds rusted out so i took it to meineke and had them weld a straight pipe in. 
So the exhaust was completely stock save for the straight pipe replacing the resonator. 
the car sounded ... completely the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If not quieter. 
this mod is not worth paying for. if you can do it youself, cool. but i wouldn't pay for nothing-ness


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

really the same or quieter??? i thought it would make it louder thats what everyone i asked said i just didnt want it to me a *****. yeah i would be doing this myself just for the hell of it guess i wont waste my time, anyone else have some input?


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

i did it. 
not a huge difference but i like it. it just a little louder than stock


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (fijitt)*

I've got video clips. Did it and would recomend keeping the resonator and deleting the stock muffler.
Also you have to remember your brothers R32 has the VR6 motor in it which is the BEST sounding VW motor ever made. You have the 1.8T just like me and it does not sound beautiful with an exhaust or straight pipe such as the VR6 does. The VR six is a very narrow angled V6 (35') almost an inline six! It's a great motor and here's a bunch of videos...
Search the exhaust threads in the TT forums for them or hit my photo bucket...
http://s8.photobucket.com/albu...asma/ 
also hit you tube for the stock modded videos (I can't link u from work). My names godsphantasma or vorsprungtt just search that and you'll find them both. The single tipped exahust is a 3" downpipe with no cats into a 3" catback I made with a chambered muffler by magnaflow. The twin stock tip stuff is 2.5" pipe from the 3" downpipe back to the stock muffler (resonator and triangle junk pipe deleted). I have a lot of photos of inside the stock muffler on photobucket and on this forum. Just search exhaust & archived search it.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 2:55 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*

yeah that sounds exactly what im looking for, i wont want it *loud* just a little louder, any way you can get a sound clip up??


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*

Use the photo bucket link I provided and search you tube. My stuffs there, I'm just at work now. Since your in NY when my cars back on the road I'd take ya for a ride if ya want too.
Also have you heard a blueflame exhaust? Sounds right up your alley and I might know someone on LI with one for sale... Check out other people's videos on you tubes too... Give you a good idea of what different cars sound like. Also the 3" DP upgrade makes all cat-backs deeper and a little louder. Sometimes a little more raspy I've seen, this all depends on muffler design, whatever that muffler did originally it will amplify it it a little.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont have my muffler. sounds ok.
but i didnt do it for sound. did it to smooth out my bumper...


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: resonator delete? (Vdub 2.0)*

i first removed my muffler and realized that it really made no difference in sound compared to stock, so i then remove the resonator which made a much bigger difference in sound. the problem with straight piping the exhaust after the cat is that you will lose back pressure, resulting in a loss of torque and the car will back fire often. here is a video of my my car after i deleted the resonator and exhaust i hope it helps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


_Modified by qua_TT_ro at 11:03 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: resonator delete? (qua_TT_ro)*

you dont need back pressure with a turbo car
your turbo is your backpressure


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: resonator delete? (stevemannn)*

^^thats is what people have told me but when i removed the exhaust the car would backfire often, do you know what that would be from?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: resonator delete? (qua_TT_ro)*

from not having an exhaust on it lol
once i got my exhaust i back fire like crazy
specially since its catless


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: resonator delete? (stevemannn)*

I have a full exhaust that backfires often and I f-in love it!!! Backfires aren't the result of not having a muffler or a cat. They do occur while you have a muffler and a cat, you just cannot hear them. The backfires come from the explosion in the cylinder and are more common on N/A cars. Generally come from running rich. They are more popular on N/A cars because they don't have a turbo to silence the sounds emitting from the exhaust valves.
Did you ever find all my videos? I'm finally in front of a PC @ home now...
Driving my friends VR6 with a full 2.5" headder-muffler straight pipe and a dynomax straight through insulated muffler there are a MASSIVE amount of beautiful backfires. Especially letting the car slow down from a high rev. Cars don't backfire while accelerating, that's a bad sign. They backfire when releasing the accelerator or slowing down with the car in gear.
Also Steve is completely right, you DO NOT need any exhaust or backpressure with a turbocharged car. Don't let the idiots on here tell you otherwise or anybody else for that matter. Your turbo needs as little pressure as possible to be as efficient as possible. If people ever refer to an exhaust on a turbo car as overkill they are just stating that flows more than required for that size turbo setup. Like a 3" downpipe on a K04, most say it's "overkill" but it's been proven to add power, reduce lag, increase enjoyment and I have one and love it. Yes a 3" downpipe will be good for a much larger turbo too, but does it take power away from a K04, not at all, not in any part of the rev range. Instead the turbo has more power earlier and holds it's power later.
Backpressure is a necessity only to Naturally aspirated cars because of heat control and exhaust pulses. Say you have a four cylinder motor so two cylinders fire at a time. Think of two roads merging together and people being kind and going behind one another. That's what exhaust pulses look like in an N/A car. A properly sized exhaust on an N/A car will not let one exhaust pulse escape without another behind it that it literally pulls out of the cylinder. Also the pipe needs to reach a proper temperature to flow gas through it efficiently (IIRC). 
On a turbo car you can use exhaust pulses to create less lag on a twin scrolled turbo charger with a split equal-length tube-style manifold. Past the turbo charger those exhaust pulses are just one big traffic jam that needs to be freed. There are no pulses, it's just one giant unit of pressure and doesn't have to pull anyone.
Wow that made no sense even to me. Read up on it, that's how I learned. That and automotive school for a few years for fun.
BTW: The real restriction in our exhaust system is this triangle shapped pipe between the muffler and the resonator. I removed the cats, the resonator and that and replaced it all with 2.5" straight through piping. This made a slight difference and I paid $150 for the job with tip (I didn't own welders or pipe benders yet then). Would I do it again? Hell no, after taking that stock muffler apart for fun that thing is garbage. If I were you I'd look into buying a blueflame, told ya - I know someone in NY selling one! & it's not me lol


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:43 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: resonator delete? (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_Backfires aren't the result of not having a muffler or a cat.

yeah i know that..i was just tellin him lol


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the 42DD 3" down-Pipe with not res and no cat and a 2.5" Magnaflow muffler...then strainght back...I went with the single out taile pipes since we have a single out from the turbo anyway...so I love the sound it growls nicely....


----------

